# Great Artwork, Terrible Stories



## GeekRaptor (Jun 25, 2015)

For Example: Jupiter Ascending and Tomorrowland. 

I'm a visual thinker, so I honestly don't care whether a movie flops.

What would YOU like to say?


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 25, 2015)

There was nothing original about Jupiter Ascending. Everything in that film was stolen from other films and thrown together rather poorly. 
And Tomorrowland started out good, but lost all its steam once they actually got to Tomorrowland. Proof that making movies based off of theme parks and adding clichÃ© messages at the end does not work. 
Please, Hollywood, make movies either 1. really good, 2. really crazy and fun, or 3. a combination of the two. Blade Runner? Really good, classic with impressive special effects. Independence Day? Really goofy, fun action movie. Both films put special effects to good use. Special effects mean nothing if the film itself is not enjoyable.


----------



## GeekRaptor (Jun 25, 2015)

But it's not just those, it's every other film these days.


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 25, 2015)

Anything by Jay Naylor. 
Everything. 
All of it.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jun 25, 2015)

While I appreciate nice visuals, if the story is bad, it can take me out of the movie. I'd rather watch a well-written low budget movie that looks like shit than a dumb flashy action flick.
Recently, Space Pirate Captain Harlock comes to mind. Beautiful animation; really contrived story.
Which also reminds me of Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow. I wanted to like that movie, but I just couldn't get into it.


----------



## moustachecroc (Jun 26, 2015)

Another recent movie that I'd like to point out is the most recent revival of Disney's Cinderella. They did not change the story formula whatsoever which made it a boring film to watch story wise, but the costuming and setting design was done so well that I didn't feel too robbed when coming out of the movie theater. The cgi wasn't too over used regarding the transforming animals but it was a bit distracting at other times. And the human forms of the lizards creeped me out.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 26, 2015)

Into the woods(the film adaptation) beautifully done visually, but pales in comparison to the stage. Casting seemed wrong, cut out and altered the plot. God help me if Disney gets the rights to any Gilbert & Sullivan......


----------



## hup2thepenguin (Jun 26, 2015)

Michael Bay


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jun 27, 2015)

I appreciate special effects very rarely, but-

_Reign of Fire, Transformers, Super 8_ and _Pacific Rim_ in particular bored me. Yes, _Pacific Rim._ I'd seen Power Rangers season finales before, and they didn't take two hours.


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 28, 2015)

Tomorrowland wasn't too bad.  I think my favorite part, and I know it's strange,  was in  the beginning when it shows The Worlds Fair 1965.  My grandfather used to tell me stories about it all the time.  He worked there as security.  It's where the It's a Small World ride was debut.  They used to show off new cars, robotics, and things they thought people would use in the future.  The only thing left of it now is the Worlds Fair Globe and these two buildings that look like flying saucers *sighs*  The movie was the closest I'll ever come to seeing what it looked like back then.


----------



## TetsuoHaneda (Jun 28, 2015)

The Happy Feet movies does have some of the most amazing CGI, but the story. Eh. I really don't like how they just focus on making the movie/video games look good as opposed to just being good. If you can have good animation and story, great, but remember to keep that balance so you don't look like a shallow movie.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 28, 2015)

Home and rio 2. Visually appealing but I think the stories could be better.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm going to hear a bunch of Sega fanboys rip me to shreds but the Shenmue games on the Dreamcast, while visually stunning for their time, were not necessarily the best games from an actual gameplay standpoint on the system.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 29, 2015)

_*Cars 2.*_

- Jumping from a simple story of the first movie to a relatively violent sequel, I was not a fan of the change of direction the franchise took.

 - Giving the comic-relief character a big chunk of screen time became tiresome.

- I watched it in Spanish with friends and family. Even with the aid of our mother tongue, the pace used to explain some key points left us confused, wishing that we had a remote with a rewind button. 

- By contrast, some small scenes were unnecesary because they spoon-fed the obvious. I'm sure kids didn't need 'em to figure out what was going on.


At least the automotive-laden scenery was a feast for the eyes, particularly if you're into cars. You could watch the movie a couple of times and still find something new. Granted, due to the reasons I've stated above, I'd rather not.


----------

